# Guardian Angel or photoshop



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Check out this video I found today, if it's fake it's fairly well done. if it's not....

Teleportation Captured On Camera? on MSN Video


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

it looks pretty fake to me.. lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

After Effects.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

People in there sure look convincing though, the person on the bike/cart looked shaken up... either was it was good for a .. what the heck was that...

Douglas


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

So fake. There was no person on top right and suddenly they appeared out of nowhere


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I watched it at yahoo this morning. The special effects were not bad!


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Like I said, either way it was good for a ... what the heck was that...

Tons of unusualy videos out there

Douglas


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

This video is irrefutable proof that time travel is possible. It is possibly himself/herself travelling back from the future to the present in order to save oneself from certain death and thus in consequence has already affected the future timeline. Therefore this event will not happen again and wow..got it captured on camera.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

That's profound....I'm going to listen to Pink Floyd and contemplate this...

Douglas


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I couldn't be bothered to see if the video can be downloaded. I think there's 35 frames per minute so they'd have to be examined frame by frame. I could duplicate a scene like that it certainly wouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it's clear to me that he was going the necessary 88.8 mph, I just didn't see a flux capacitor or a single row of flames continue, so I know it's a fake.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> This video is irrefutable proof that time travel is possible. It is possibly himself/herself travelling back from the future to the present in order to save oneself from certain death and thus in consequence has already affected the future timeline. Therefore this event will not happen again and wow..got it captured on camera.


Wait a second..my thoughts are flawed. Let's use he for simplicity. If he was assured of death in this accident, then he would not have existed in the future and be able to travel back in time. Could be a friend or a relative instead. Teleportation can be interpreted as moving thru space and time. I also read once about the theory that there is no such thing as a past and a future but only of the present. Particle matter that make up the universe moves through a relative space in multi dimension and create the illusion of past and future but really it is a perpetual now. So maybe figuring out how to move matter within the space environment..


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

I was thinking how did he come back if he got hit.. then I thought okay he didn't die but suffered a massive trauma and perhaps it's his bodies energy coming back to change that moment.. then I thought, perhaps it's a recently dead loved one... then I thought... I'm out of beer... 

Douglas


----------

